# NRA BANQUET & AUCTION



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-themecolor: text1">August 6,2009 6pm <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-themecolor: text1"><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-themecolor: text1">There is going to be a banquet and Auction for raising funds for "Friends of the NRA", this is a group of people that support the NRA and the 2nd Amendment. the function will be at the Hadji Shrine and there will be dinner, an Auction, and games, it is a family friendly gathering and the proceeds go to support youth groups like FFA, 4H, NJROTC, and many more. anyone interested in attending please contact me via PM, any businesses that are interested in being a sponsor please let me know and I will forward information.. <o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-themecolor: text1">Let's make this a great gathering and plus it will be a great opportunity for the gang can get together and have a great dinner while supporting a good cause.. <o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-themecolor: text1">The cost is $45 per person or $300 for a sponsorship which includes 4 tickets plus other goodies.<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-themecolor: text1">The meal is a seafood dinner catered by Rousso's. It's delicious and plentiful.<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-themecolor: text1">Auction items, door prizes, and raffles will include the merchandise that you saw in the brochure on Monday (guns, knives, artwork, hunting supplies, etc.). They can be viewed online at <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-themecolor: text1">http://www.friendsofnra.org/images/national/2009merchandise/2009-Standard-Merchandise-Catalog.pdf<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-themecolor: text1">. Some other merchandise not shown in the catalog will also be available.<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-themecolor: text1"><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-themecolor: text1">And most importantly, it is an event that raises money to support things like hunter safety, education, conservation, and a variety of youth shooting sports activities.<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-themecolor: text1"><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-themecolor: text1">Please provide the following information:<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-themecolor: text1"><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: black; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-themecolor: text1">NAME______________________________________<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 9pt"><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt">ADDRESS: ______________________________________________<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt"><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt">CITY: _______________________________STATE_________________________<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 16.5pt"> <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt">ZIP:_________________<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt"><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt">PHONE: _____________________________HOW MANY TICKETS <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">@ <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 9.5pt">$45.00 EACH <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">= $______________ <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 16.5pt"><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 11.5pt">CHARGE <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt">TO <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 11.5pt">CREDIT CARD<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"> <o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt">MasterCard <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt">American <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt">Express <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12.5pt">Discover <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt">(circle <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">one <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt">please)<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 11.5pt"><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 11.5pt">Name as appears on credit <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'">card _______________________________________________.<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt"><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt">Card <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 11.5pt">Number: <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt">expiration <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 11.5pt">date: ___________________________________________<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'"><o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">lf paying by check, please make payable to "Friends of NRA" <o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">DO NOT SEND CASH!<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Mail this form with your PAYMENT TO:<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Friends of NRA, c/o VVEBY Radio, P.O. Box 2231, Pace, FL 32571<o></o><P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">NO later than July 31, 2009. Thank you.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-themecolor: text1"><o></o><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o>


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Been a sponsor for the last 4 or 5 years. Never been $300. Going upright now is not the best move. Hope this is a mistake. 

HAMMOND ENGINEERING, INC.


----------

